# Chestnut Hollow & Bicycle Videos...



## Classicriders (Mar 5, 2008)

I have been meaning to make a slide show montage of Chestnut Hollow pics for a long time now.  I finally got around to it and I really like how it turned out.  I also have another video I put togethor of pre WWII bicycles. 

Chestnut Hollow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgkwsoKo02g
Classic Riders: http://youtube.com/watch?v=2adzsbzf5oU

Greg


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2008)

Very cool I can never get enough of Chestnut Hollow. Good Job


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 7, 2008)

*Video*

Hi, Cool video, I was there in the summer of '95. The place hasn't changed, but I noticed all of the bikes are getting a patina. Knowing those two characters, they'll try charging extra for it! LOL. Pat


----------



## J.E (Mar 7, 2008)

Awsome vidios.Love the music.Would love to know the story on how they got started.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 20, 2008)

Classicriders said:


> I have been meaning to make a slide show montage of Chestnut Hollow pics for a long time now.  I finally got around to it and I really like how it turned out.  I also have another video I put togethor of pre WWII bicycles.
> 
> Chestnut Hollow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgkwsoKo02g
> Classic Riders: http://youtube.com/watch?v=2adzsbzf5oU
> ...




Classicriders what happened to the Chestnut Hollow slide show


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (May 20, 2008)

It looks like it got pulled off YouTube.

I was looking for it to show someone this past weekend.

Was good footage, it will be missed


----------



## johnnys55s (May 21, 2008)

55' Corvette Custom said:


> It looks like it got pulled off YouTube.
> 
> I was looking for it to show someone this past weekend.
> 
> Was good footage, it will be missed




Would have liked to have seen the vids,THERE GONE!


----------

